# New the betta but eager to learn and make my fish happy and healthy



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey I'm new to raising and caring for betas I'm 15 and have a small time job mowing lawns I recently acquired a betta at a local pet store. He's currently in a 1 gallon fish bowl but I'm searching as hard as I can for something bigger he has no filter or lamp and he has a white spot on his forehead that just recently got a big red dot in the middle idk what it is. I need to know recommended plants filters tank sizes and anything to help this little guy and any others. Like I said I domt have much in terms of money but I will do what I can. Any info helps thanks


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I forgot to mention I got him about 3 days ago and for the first few days he was active but recently he's been spitting out his pellets and just kinda sitting still at either the top or the bottom of the tank


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome!! 

If you want cheap and decent get a $30 3 gallon tetra tank with a $20 heater and $10 in silk plants. You can soak and use rocks as gravel and that's all gonna cost $60 total and it's all he will ever need. For his lump please fill this out and post pictures, Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


Most likely the treatment will be AQ salt ($10 but will last you years) and extra water changes, if you can you'll probably wanna upgrade his food and water conditioner but we'll see.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Sayla right now my fish is in a 1 gallon glass bowl I don't know the water ph levels or anything I don't have the kit yet I got the fish about 3 days ago and he may just be adjusting and the lump isn't really a lump it's more like a white spot it kinda looks like he is white there I didn't think anything of it until a bright red dot appeared but it looked simply like a color change I feed him 2-3 pellets twice daily in the morning and at night but sometimes he doesn't eat them I have had him about a week and I did a 50% water change today i treat the new water with drops that are supposed to eliminate chlorine and things that are harmful to the betta there is no filter no heater. O thermometer or plants yet I'm trying. To find something on craigslist and thanks for the suggestions on tank sizes and other things and like I said he went from being active to just kinda sitting there at either the. Top or bottom he will occasionally swim around for a few minutes. Oh and I believe he had made a bubble nest so if that means anything or why is behavior would change. Thanks for the help


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

And sadly I bought him from pets art idk is age or or history I just know I wanted to try and help at least one betta trapped in a tiny bowl and I did the best I could I spent about 27.00 on the setup I have now


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Img_0347.jpg


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

How do you post a pic


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Image doesn't work, in a 1g you need to be doing daily 100% water changes or else his own poo will poison him which will definitely cause beehavior changes. Try to keep him in a warm room. (74-80 degrees)


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

How do I show you a picture of him


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Go advanced
Manage attachments
Choose file
Upload
Close window
Post


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

It's the best pic I have right now


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

What a cute little crowntail. His color changing head is probably no big deal, either he is missing a scale or starting to marble. Just be sure to keep his tank water clean


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok that's reassuring and his tail is completely normal right? I see other betas and there tails are full and wide his isn't


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll post a pic of his head tomorrow morning


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

He is a crown tail, it is meant to be like that. It looks like he has a white mask, most of they time "white spot" is either fungus or lymphosystis but the white mask is healthy and good, just coloring.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok good thanks


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey sayla are you still following


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, if you want a nice, big tank for him, try this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Lees-Kritter-Keeper-X-Large-Rectangle/dp/B0002APZOY

There's also a DIY thread in the Habitats and Accessories section. Let me find the link for you. You can make decor for your fish on the cheap using stuff that other people have tried.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I actually bought a really nice habitat I'll post a pic and can you give me tips on that you think


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

What do you think


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

It is I think a 10 gallon rectangle tank with automatic heater, a light waterfall filter, and a live bamboo plant in the back corner


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I also bought him some bloodworms and a 1 gallon bowl i case I need to do mandatory water cleaning or treating for illness


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Not a bad start, I dislike those all in one heater/filter/light setups but as money is tight you can work on that as you go. I'd suggest you pick up a thermometer (cheap from Walmart) for your tank so you can keep an eye on the temperature to see if and how it fluctuates and if you will need to get an adjustable heater in short order.

The tank is rather sparse though, bettas are rather curious and like to explore so you might pick up a couple of silk plants for him to swim around in. The most important aspect right now is that he doesn't have any place to hide. A nice cheap solution is to get a coffee mug or terracotta pot and put it in there, just make sure it's clean and hasn't been washed with soap. The dollar store should have some, else, you can clean one with a dilute bleach solution, hot water and some liberal soaking.

Also, it's almost 2 in the morning and they need to have a sleep cycle just like we do. You probably just have that light on for the picture, but definitely try to leave it off at night so he can sleep. You can also get one of those betta hammocks (make sure it doesn't have a wire or that you remove the wire) and place it just below the waterline so he can rest on it. To check to see if it has a wire, try bending it, if it keeps it's shape when you do, it probably has a wire.

You can also check out the DIY thread for some ideas on cheap ways to spruce up his tank.

All in all, good start.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah all in all that set up cost me 120.00 the heater is separate and I did the best I could my parents thought I went overboard enough with what I got amd yes I did just turn it on for the picture I'm gonna try to get a few more bamboo plants a couple of smooth rocky structures and a plant with large leaves to substitute for the betta hammock correct me on any of these if they won't work


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Instead of getting more bamboo plants, check out our planted tank section and maybe get some advice from someone with a little more experience than me with plants, there are quite a few beginner plants and will look really nice in the tank. You pet store should have some. A plant with broad leaves would definitely be more natural for him than the hammock.

The follow are beginner plants, but still get some advice from the more experienced people as to where to start (I'm still a newb and am experimenting with plants). Look them up and see what you might like.

- Marimo Moss balls
- Anacharis
- Wisteria
- Java Fern
- Anubias
- Hornwort
- Duckweed (floating)
- Frogbit
- Water Lettuce


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Actually - looking at that bamboo, it won't grow submerged like that. 
I haven't used bamboo before, but from what I understand, it is not technically an aquatic plant (but a dracaena plant); the leaves need access to the air or they will die. 
You can submerge the roots, but the leaves will need to be above water. 

Veloran listed some good aquatic plants for aquariums that will be good for your betta to rest on, explore, and hide behind.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

R4ff said:


> Hey sayla are you still following


I'm here

Also ^+1 cranly, lucky bamboo will die if fully submerged and the rotting bamboo will actually poison your boy


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

At the store I bought them from they where all completely submerged


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Great and what'd you think about the new tank?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it's great looking, he will need more decor to keep himself occupied and the bamboo isn't really a good idea but otherwise you have a fantastic start


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool it might take me a while to get the rest of what I need but I'll get there


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

For some reasons pet stores will fully submerge bamboo and try to pass it off as an aquatic plant. I have no idea why. Since it's not at all. I guess they see it as "tropical" or something. It baffles me.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm still learning but I am going to try and get some plants with big wide leaves and maybe a couple of cave type things


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

As a thought - usually forum members down in "Betta Classifieds" sell plant packages for fairly cheap prices. Could be worth looking in to for your fish, since I know your just spent a lot getting tank and all.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

When I first got my fish, I used a coffee mug as a cave. He didn't love it, but it was a nice temporary fix.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright and the top the of the water has a very slight ripple effect from the waterfall kinda filter if I get a leafy plant can't it buffer it down a little


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Just a pic of him I haven't had many good ones


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You shouldn't need to buffer it but the more you put in the tank the less the waterfall will impact the fish.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Awwww grumpy face <3


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok cool


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

He likes to sit there and watch me on my ipad


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd definitely recommend getting very reasonably-priced plant packages from some of the forums sellers if you're thinking about going planted. I received an extremely generous package from Umar and the plants are thriving in my tank. I'm new to planted tanks, so he made sure to send more beginner-friendly (read: hardy) species.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok I'll look into that about how much did you pay?


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I put him in his new tank last night and I tried to feed him this morning and he won't eat he kinda just takes the pellet and bites it then spits it back out and he does this chasing the pellet around the tank is he just playing or is it him getting used to his new tank


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sometimes they don't wanna eat in a new environment, just remove the pellet and try again next feeding. Remember betta can go for a long time (2-3 weeks?) without eating so don't worry too much


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh ok I didn't know that and it turns out my bamboo plant is actually sticking out of the water and has a couple of leaves outside the water it might be enough to keep it alive


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

No, all the leaves need to be out or the submerged leaves will die. Sorry


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright I'll do some research and find some good plants I like the idea of a moss ball and some other pkants


----------



## Calle (Jul 16, 2014)

R4ff said:


> And sadly I bought him from pets art idk is age or or history I just know I wanted to try and help at least one betta trapped in a tiny bowl and I did the best I could I spent about 27.00 on the setup I have now


Aww this is so sad. And $27 for a 15 yo mowing lawns is a lot of money. First off, kudos to you. Secondly, you didn't do anything wrong. A bigger better set up wouldn't help.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's Umar's latest plant package. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=412258&page=0#post4774225

You'll need to buy some liquid fertilizer and root tabs if you can, though. Most plants will die without them. Dying plants can cause bacterial blooms, ammonia spikes, and eventually be toxic to your fish--but living, actively growing plants will really clean up your water.

Plants that don't require liquid ferts or root tabs: java fern, anubias, java moss, and some floating plants.

Try to get floating plants soon if you can. They're some of the best at keeping ammonia safe.

If you don't want to or can't spend more money on this--which I totally understand--you don't need to. You'll need some cover but plants aren't necessary. Cycling will do the same job.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks I sent umar a message maybe he can hook me up thanks for the help.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

as for the hidy things get createive! You can use pretty much anything that's bigger around then a quarter, I used a jar for spices maybe? And stuck it to the side of my tank near the top with a suction cup my betta loves it! I also have some water wysteria from my local pet store and they love swimming in it, dont forget to talk to him and play with him, my betta loves chasing around a lazer pointer ..goodluck!!


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Kjg I spend a lot of time playing with my betta I've spent a lot on him and am stil willing to spend more he's awesome I'm really happy I got him


----------



## Calle (Jul 16, 2014)

R4ff said:


> Kjg I spend a lot of time playing with my betta I've spent a lot on him and am stil willing to spend more he's awesome I'm really happy I got him


Bottom line,I know it won't be popular here. Sadly no matter what you do or how you love them it won't matter, it's not your fault.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Calle said:


> Bottom line,I know it won't be popular here. Sadly no matter what you do or how you love them it won't matter, it's not your fault.


Calle - I read this a few times, and either I wasn't on the same wavelength of pet-nihilism that you were, or I'm having trouble with prepositions here... 
Could you clarify a bit more?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Cranly said:


> Calle - I read this a few times, and either I wasn't on the same wavelength of pet-nihilism that you were, or I'm having trouble with prepositions here...
> Could you clarify a bit more?


I agree, I had no clue what (s)he meant


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> Here's Umar's latest plant package. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=412258&page=0#post4774225
> 
> You'll need to buy some liquid fertilizer and root tabs if you can, though. Most plants will die without them. Dying plants can cause bacterial blooms, ammonia spikes, and eventually be toxic to your fish--but living, actively growing plants will really clean up your water.
> 
> ...


Cool, glad you had that link, I was looking for it but it's on my home laptop. And like a dolt, I just couldn't seem to find it last night.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Just updating I pulled the bamboo out of the tank so it wouldn't die and am gonna buy more plants


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Idk what she meant I think she meant something like it doesn't matter what you do or how much money you spend you can't make a big difference but that is a guess I'm not sure


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it, you're doing well and willing to learn and do what's required to keep your little guy happy and healthy. At 15, I'm impressed.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks and I ordered some plants from umar


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys just one more question I have ordered plants and they will be here soon once I get them in there would ghost shrimp make good companions for my betta?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Betta do like ghost shrimp but your betta may try to snack on them so get the plants first.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright thanks....still waiting for him to eat. Is there anywhere I can get a ph test kit and any you recommend


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

The liquid test kits are best, you can get them from most pet stores but they're expensive. Strips are less reliable and don't test ammonia but they're so much cheaper and the do do a decent enough job


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok and what temp should his water be ?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

74-82 but 76-80 is ideal


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok then I have that down


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Do you recall what plants Umar is sending to you, is it his 7/13 package or a different mix?

Also, temp should be between 76 - 82F, I shoot for 78 - 80, but the most important part is that you keep it as constant as possible. A couple degrees change over a a few hours is nothing to be concerned about, it's the rapid fluctuations that will cause problems.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a heater in his tank and he's sending me amazon swords, guppy grass, and the rest where kinda hard to remember but they should be here soon


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

We keep my house at a constant 75 and his heater is set to 78 and it shuts off when it gets to 78 and it turns on if it drops below 75


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Won't the plants neutralize ammonia


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Healthy plants will use it, unless you have an amazon jungle, ammonia will still build faster than they can use it.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Idk what an amazon jungle is I'm just getting beginner plants from umar I think some plants where Java ferns, ludwigia something, amd rotala something sorry I don't remember the names they where kinda complicated


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

Umar's luxwigia (arcuata x repens?) is fantastic! It's growing beautifully in my tank and it's quickly become my favorite of all the plants he sent.


----------



## LexiB22 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Help!*

Hey All. I am new to this beta care. I was going to get a goldfish but the guy at the pet store convinced me betas were the way to go. He said I could have two females in a fish bowl with no heater or filter. But now, I've read some completely different things. I have also read things that back him up. I don't know what to do! I just want to make sure the fish are happy and healthy. I don't know if they were fighting or are sick or if they are okay. The one has a tear in her fin.... The other has blackness lining her gills. Is that normal? Are they okay? I just wish I hadn't trusted that guy and put their lives in danger.... Any help is welcome! I don't know what to do!


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Lexi how big is your bowl


----------



## LexiB22 (Jul 17, 2014)

It's about one gallon. Most people agree that is way too small for two but the guy said it was plenty so I don't like that guy.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah too small females can live together but in big groups of like 5 it's called a sorority. I have one male betta and I had him in a 1 gallon but it didn't sir right with me so now he's in a 5 -10 gallon (forgot which) with a heater and a filter you should probably either get two bigger tanks or pick one that you like amd return the other. I'm new to bettas just like you but I don't think you should keep them together maybe someone else on this thread with more knowledge will give you a more concrete answer


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

It also depends on the bettas themselves some or meaner then others but if you want more than one betta either a LOT bigger of a tank with a few more or separate tanks of about 2.5 to 5 gallons a piece


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

LexiB22 said:


> Hey All. I am new to this beta care. I was going to get a goldfish but the guy at the pet store convinced me betas were the way to go. He said I could have two females in a fish bowl with no heater or filter. But now, I've read some completely different things. I have also read things that back him up. I don't know what to do! I just want to make sure the fish are happy and healthy. I don't know if they were fighting or are sick or if they are okay. The one has a tear in her fin.... The other has blackness lining her gills. Is that normal? Are they okay? I just wish I hadn't trusted that guy and put their lives in danger.... Any help is welcome! I don't know what to do!


Hi Lexi, in the future please start your own thread for this. Each female should have her own seperate 2 gallon tank but separate 1 gallon tanks are an ok place to start, or you could get a 20 gallon filtered tank and 3-5 more females and have a sorority, but 2 girls in such a small space isn't a good idea as they will fight and the stress will make them sick. If you seperate them (as you really must) then you need to do daily 100% water changes, if you get a sorority you must plant it heavily and add all the females at once.


----------



## LexiB22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you both very much!


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Anytime and good news I got himself to eat I took freeze dried blood worms a ripped them up and he loves them  I feel a lot better now


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good, just remember he needs to eat betta food too, can't have "dessert" all the time


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a word of caution, freeze dried aren't the best for him, you want to try to stick to FROZEN. If you use the freeze dried, soak it for about 10 - 15 mins to rehydrate it to lessen the impact.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah but I need to find a good staple substitute i domt think he likes the pellets


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

He's still new, he's probably not going to want the pellets for a while, the most important part would be training him to use the pellets as food. The treats are nice and may taste nice to him, but they don't always contain all of the required nutrients. Its like us eating vegetables, not everyone likes them but we need them to be healthy.

You're going to want to get him to realize that the pellets are his staple food, so as long as he's still active and healthy, I'd keep offering the pellets until he gets hungry enough to eat them. You don't want to get him into the habit of only eating when he gets bloodworms. You could also soak the pellets in garlic juice before feeding them to him.

Don't worry about him, they can go weeks without eating, he'll eat the pellets when he's hungry enough.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok thanks do you think it will stress him back out when I add plants to the tank


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Did you say your tank was 10G, being new and not used to many in tank water changes, he might get a little scared when you keep sticking your hands in there so you could put him in his cup while you plant. Lowering the water level in the tank would make it a little easier to plant it out as well and quite frankly, he'll enjoy it once he's back in there with some live plants to explore.

After he gets used to you sticking your hands in there to change his water, he'll probably come right up to you to see what you're doing. My first betta used to hide in the corner during water changes for a couple months, then he got brave and would brush up against my hand while I had the hose in there for his changes.


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

It's a 5-10 gallon tank I don't remember which but it's pretty big and he comes up to greet me any time I come near the tank....or he's trying to scare me away but he will jump to get food off my finger and good idea about the bowl to plant


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi there! I just wanted to say that I think you're doing a really good job with your new fish. I think it's awesome you have your lawn mowing job and you're willing to buy all the supplies you fish needs to be happy 

I forgot, but did you mention what type of pellets you are feeding him? Some of my bettas are picky eaters but they all really love the Omega One betta buffet pellets. I buy them at petsmart but you can also order them online and they aren't very expensive. With one fish the jar of pellets will last you forever. I hope you can get him eating his pellets! 

Good luck with your new plants too! I am terrible at growing plants in my aquariums so don't feel bad if some of them don't make it. Plants can be really difficult. If you want a really easy plant you can get from amazon frogbit which floats and is really easy to grow. 

I love your fish too, he's very pretty


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment I'm feeding him the top fin. Betta pellets they were just below the bettas at my petsmart but I might return them and try a new brand. Hopefully with better results


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

My girlfriend was at petsmart and picked me up some of the pellets you reccomended then she just started going off asking why I dony just feed him flakes her fish loved them and he lived for 4 years off of them and I just laughed and said because mine will last for 5 years and she hung up. I thoughtbitvwas funny that's why I'm posting this and telling you I got new pellets


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

He keeps going a laying at the bottom of the tank with his fins flared almost looks like he's inside of a dip in the rocks or a kinda hole is he making a bed or something or is he just resting


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

(Not he only flares when he's staring at his reflection while sitting


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like he might be bored. How long does he do it?


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

I've already bought him a 5-10 gallon with plants


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

How long does he flare for?


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Just a few seconds at a time


----------



## Waldobubbles3 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think you need to worry about it too much until it becomes exesive, then it could damage his fins


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright and I'll post another pic of my tank after the plants are situated


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

You also want to check his lighting, if the light in his tank is brighter than the outside, he might be seeing his reflection. Read this article:
Hiding your bettas reflection


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Alright man I'm on it thanks


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys I'm back again everything was going great with my betta then yesterday he was just laying there he had big white paches kinda fuzzy looking so I moved him into a smaller tank to treat him and he had a seizure( or that's what it looked like) he was swimming in really tiny circles then he just died....I'm really sad but what happened?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe I am so sorryx,c s.i.p. Little dude!


----------



## R4ff (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what was wrong with the guy?


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

R4ff said:


> Does anyone know what was wrong with the guy?


 When you moved him, did you also move the water, or just the Betta and had fresh tap water in the cup? I'm asking because, if you had different water and the temperature between the cup/tank water was more then a few degrees, it could be a temperature shock that done it. Source: lost a whole pack of fish transporting them car - apartment in winter. (Styrofoam box would have helped if I knew that could happen, heh...)


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to MukiTheFish

The white fuzz patches could have been Columnaris. However, it would NOT kill your fish that fast.


----------

